#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 城 · 寶，國慶繩金塔廟會行紀

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

八月起，南昌繩金塔景區進行了翻新，于十一國慶期間正式開放新繩金塔小吃街暨新一屆繩金塔廟會，作為老居民自然有必要去看看。
和高中的一夥男生，下午踢球，傍晚就來此吃飯+逛廟會，一路上還是很歡樂的XDDD~

仿古小吃街入口牌坊，由古豫章驛道遺址改造而成，自古以來就是城裡的商業重地

（第一眼的深刻印象就是好多旗+好多人！雖然每次都這樣……）
翻新後街兩旁都是仿古建築，且又不失現代感，到處都是燈籠和旗wwwww國慶快樂！






「九佬十八匠」石柱，「九佬」分別是剃頭佬（剪髮剃鬚）、割腳佬（去雞眼）、殺豬佬（屠夫）、閹豬佬（禽畜去勢）、補鍋佬、渡船佬、打漁佬、洗磨佬（農用刃具修繕）、打銃佬（獵戶）；「十八匠」分別是金銀銅鐵錫，木石畫雕漆，瓷瓦革酒榨，彈棉編篾攦




餐館酒吧區「食全食美」碑，吃貨們的地標wwwwww


塔邊小湖的休閒迴廊


湖中雕塑，一眼就能認出是牛郎織女的故事


贛劇採茶戲戲台，施工中


我們的大主角——繩金塔本體華麗亮相！！！



塔左是金塔鼓，塔右則是金塔鐘（忘拍了）


字石，以道啥啥經營？（求解字wwwww）


印有古豫章城地圖的鐵長椅，坐上去能穿越吧wwwww


許遜降龍真君，「一人得道，雞犬升天」典故主角，江西會館「萬壽宮」主神


豫章孔廟大成殿


繩金塔景區LOGO（和金塔逸街不同）


外形似古跡「三眼井」的數碼萬花鏡，小正太的虎頭T恤贊！


反映老城區生活的雕塑「喬遷之喜」，時代感很強，另外墻沿上的汪和喵好評~~


老城區生活雕塑「理髮店」，椅子可以坐，老闆給我來個少林頭wwwww


平面化展示老城區房屋陳設的雕塑，電話聽筒和碗碟柜里的餐具會動起來，窗戶上的LCD屏播放老城街景


弟兄們的晚餐，味道不錯XDDD~


一些攤位和商家








晝夜對比



（這些變色LED燈的渲染……仙劍鎖妖塔一般的feel啊有木有wwwww）




（原本黑夜紅燈被拍成了一片血紅色……鎖妖塔外百鬼夜行？wwww蒲松齡：「鬼市！」）


（加了藍色霓虹燈的排水溝非常有科技感，就像雨水和污水會流往異次元門一樣wwwww）

一些其他的夜景


（孟阿姨！要我們冬季去看雨么wwwww）

以上就是兔的國慶繩金塔廟會遊記，雖然這裡年年金秋都擠，但也說明了是個好景點不是麼？謝謝觀看！~~
——————賽錢箱——————

加密訊息
文章的這一部分必須付費才能夠瀏覽，需要 1.00 樂園幣。

已經有  隻獸付費瀏覽這一篇文章，作者獲得的收入為  樂園幣。



已付費瀏覽會員名單：

----------


## 幻魂血牙

呼嘎!!好多照片喔

(才不會說小正太那張讓我看了很久

好多還沒吸收完OWO

謝謝房兔拍了那麼多照片讓我們看耶!!>W<

----------

